# Slammed!



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

CAN YOU SAY SLAAAMED. LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

nice. where did you get those wheels?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@May 11 2006, 11:29 PM~5414011
> *nice. where did you get those wheels?
> *



I'm not him but he got them from this big rig.  









It was a good swap both ways.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 12 2006, 08:56 AM~5414107
> *I'm not him but he got them from this big rig.
> 
> It was a good swap both ways.
> *


great. now i know what to put on my '99 silverado dually.
guess i'll be moving up the rear fenders after all.
hard to lay rockers on '22s.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

thank's homie's im glad you all like it still got a ways to go yet :biggrin: 

good lookin' out LowandBeyond


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks tight.


----------



## NeverContentCstmz (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow, Looks like its gonna be a sick dually! Move your back fenders up so it lays out fully.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Gonna do some work on this while im waiting for my parts for the 61' to come in......

Im either going to use these Skyline light's or a set of Corvette light's....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

do those lights right there. It too common to see vette tails.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 8 2006, 05:53 AM~6129538
> *do those lights right there.  It too common to see vette tails.
> *


thats what is was thinking too! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

man iv been looking for the model for about 3 years now where did you get it, i wanna make a replica of my 1:1 truck and i need that cab


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Sep 8 2006, 11:19 PM~6135433
> *man iv been looking for the model for about 3 years now where did you get it, i wanna make a replica of my 1:1 truck and i need that cab
> 
> 
> ...


ebay chevy dualie


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

cool thanx alot


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

looking good just not digging the wheels a little 2 much drag racer for me


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

hey would you be willing to trade those wheels for one of these 2 sets


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

those are sweet but no thanks 
I do how ever have 4 extra rear wheels all you'd have to do is find front ones if your intrested


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

naw man i sure apprecitate the offer though


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's a liitle tease of what's going on here....


Still lots of shaving needed but here's a start.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy: thats gonna come out fuckin sick great job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

say good bye to this grill!



and hello to this grill with a soon to be custom billet insert!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 11 2006, 01:45 PM~6148947
> *Here's a liitle tease of what's going on here....
> Still lots of shaving needed but here's a start.
> 
> ...



DANG TJAY ! You got a fat ass ! 


What a way to use die cast parts brother ! Would had never thought to put them in the gate like that ! Very cool idea ! You Know you got to get some nice paint on there and on the tailgate make it roll around the lights as to show case them ! 2 Thumps up from me ! Thats going to look tight !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2006, 12:50 PM~6149002
> *DANG TJAY !  You got a fat ass !
> What a way  to use die cast parts brother ! Would had never thought  to put them in the gate like that !  Very cool idea !  You Know you got to get some nice paint on there and on the tailgate  make it roll around the lights as to show case them ! 2 Thumps up from me ! Thats going to look tight !
> *


thank's bro I already got my paint scheme mapped out but your gonna have to wait to see it  
I will give you a bit of imagination tho....... picture two tone! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That ass looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: thats gonna be a bad ass truck good work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 11 2006, 03:25 PM~6150182
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: thats gonna be a bad ass truck good work bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Im hopeing it all comes out good! Thank's homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

were did u get your wheels from


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Project59 that is the tightest truck man!
Man i wish i had a 1/3 of the skill you guys have... over time i guess still on my second model. 
Project 59 may i ask what kind of putty that is? i wanted to buy the Tamyia stuff but decided to ask you guys first.
Keep us posted man!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 11 2006, 03:33 PM~6150287
> *were did u get your wheels from
> *


read the first page!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ok what color are u goin to paint the truck


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Sep 11 2006, 03:34 PM~6150304
> *Project59 that is the tightest truck man!
> Man i wish i had a 1/3 of the skill you guys have... over time i guess still on my second model.
> Project 59 may i ask what kind of putty that is? i wanted to buy the Tamyia stuff but decided to ask you guys first.
> ...


Thank's homie :biggrin: 

1/3 our skill???? im not all that good just take your time bro and eventually thing's will just fall into place..... you got to work at it to get your level up there just give it time and you'll be building thing's you never thought imaginable  

the putty im useing is the Tamiya epoxy (smooth surface) it's not bad ... my first time useing it I find it get's too tacky to fast so move fast but still give's great results


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Sep 11 2006, 03:38 PM~6150329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

are u still lookin for 90 corvette parts


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 11 2006, 03:41 PM~6150361
> *are u still lookin for 90 corvette parts
> *


no thank's homie not anymore .... my original plan was too use corvette taillight's but I opted for the skyline's instead


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ok if u need anything else let me know i have pleanty of kits and parts


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 11 2006, 03:44 PM~6150388
> *oh ok if u need anything else let me know i have pleanty of kits and parts
> *


  thank's mang!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 11 2006, 01:44 PM~6150388
> *oh ok if u need anything else let me know i have pleanty of kits and parts
> *


*What kits and parts do you have for sale?*


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 11 2006, 03:51 PM~6150449
> *What kits and parts do you have for sale?
> *


take that shit to pm's dawg! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Sep 8 2006, 11:19 PM~6135433
> *man iv been looking for the model for about 3 years now where did you get it, i wanna make a replica of my 1:1 truck and i need that cab
> 
> 
> ...


that is one sick ass truck


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

A little black washing and I have my grill.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Man I dont think ive ever seen a truck look so shitty.. I think you should just wash your hands of it all now.. You know what Ill be a good friend and take it off your hands for ya.. NO charge.. LMAO.. Looking pimp man.. keep going on it.. Whats you plans for the bed and interior?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 11 2006, 06:46 PM~6151642
> *Man I dont think ive ever seen a truck look so shitty.. I think you should just wash your hands of it all now.. You know what Ill be a good friend and take it off your hands for ya.. NO charge.. LMAO.. Looking pimp man.. keep going on it.. Whats you plans for the bed and interior?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thank's homie 

The bed will be completely sealed as you can see in the pics on the sencond page (just waiting for the putty to dry so I can sand er down) as for the interior!
Im not seeing the rear seats in the future!!!! perhaps subs amps maybe a few tv's who know's I try not to make to many plans when I build because I change my mind at the drop of a dime.... that being said I guess just keep your eye's peeled here and wtach for the outcome!


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

its obvioslly bagged bodydroped on twinky foooooo's(TWISTA VISTAS) w/ 00' GMC front bumper & grill interior plans are still open, im thinkin dark blue pearl w/ ALL white interior


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

fegot it has 3/4" parker valves and an engine drivin compresser


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

dayum this truck is badass 
:thumbsup: 
what did the tires come off of ?
and is that rig a dicast or .. which kit is it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 11 2006, 08:30 PM~6152332
> *dayum this truck is badass
> :thumbsup:
> what did the tires come off of ?
> ...


Thank's 

the rig is plastic and diecast (body plastic & chassis diecast)
are you talking the tires or the rims???
the rims are from the rig and the tires are from the new monte ss kit....

the rig is not a kit it is a 1/24 scale limited edition peice made by scaleworks I bought years ago at a truck stop and the dualie is a promo released for dealer promotions


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking sick homie.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

looks real good


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

more pics later tonight when I get home from work!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well for all of us here we know thing's very seldem go off without any clitche's...
It saddens me to report that for some reason my putty did not dry right and the box cap plus roll pan did not take too well....... :dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

But all is not lost my homie's for I shall never give up and will let this one live to fight another day! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

that suks about tha putty maybe u should try a different kind of putty but im sure u will find out wat 2 do :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Im not sure if it had anything to do witht the putty as ive used it before with no problems...... it may have been me not mixing right :dunno:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

it still looks good i hope my turns out as good as yours t-jay


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Make a Nice roll pan


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

SICK


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 12 2006, 10:34 PM~6159696
> *Make a Nice roll pan
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's I plan on it (make your own thread)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good Tjay, nice save!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Another crack at the roll pan and truck bed!







This will be my custom Billit grill!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

lookin good!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looking killer.. one fast suggestion.. dont shave the top body line.. remake it round the rear bed corners.. for some reason any model of the full size chevy ive seen with the upper line shaved it looks funny.. like the builder dunked the body in filler primer or something..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 14 2006, 09:14 PM~6176559
> *Looking killer.. one fast suggestion.. dont shave the top body line.. remake it round the rear bed corners.. for some reason any model of the full size chevy ive seen with the upper line shaved it looks funny.. like the builder dunked the body in filler primer or something..
> *


Thank's G and don't worrie I had no intensions on shaveing any of the body lines.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

cant wait to see that grill


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What color you thinking?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Them tail lights look great, much better then the Vette lights would've. :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank's Homie's  







> _Originally posted by S-10sForever+Sep 15 2006, 01:35 PM~6181505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on second thought it will be better then two tone


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

almost there!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

id leave them out....just a smoothe rear rollpan.....my 2 cents


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Same here, I'd leave it smooth without the lights in the rollpan.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

you guy's don't think it looks to fat ?????? maybe the taillights are too high up on the gate????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the lights where they're at. Looks good to me homie.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

nitrogene anyone??????


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

AWSOME!!!!! What color you thinking?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

oh the possibilities! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

wow thats sick


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

AHHH SHIIIIT!!!!!  

like I said before picture two tone but ima keep the color combo a secret till im ready to spray! :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice make the all sharp points!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Sep 16 2006, 12:02 PM~6186395
> *nice make the all sharp points!!!
> *


trust brotha I know what im doin here


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

looking bad ass PROJECT59 :0 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Alright bro I cant wait to see this shit done!!! ITs gonna be INSANE!!!!!


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

HOLY SHIT HOMIE YOU GOT SKILLS


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank's G's I hope it turns out the way I want it to..... Im going all out on this promo and want it to be a show stopper when finished....once again thank's for looking homie's


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 16 2006, 10:50 AM~6186347
> *AHHH SHIIIIT!!!!!
> 
> like I said before picture two tone but ima keep the color combo a secret till im ready to spray!  :biggrin:
> ...


looking killer homie..
nice ideas you are coming up for it..ive been trying to find a dually


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 16 2006, 03:35 PM~6187152
> *looking killer homie..
> nice ideas you are coming up for it..ive been trying to find a dually
> *


ebay


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The last stage of molding! Almost ready for paint!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I cant wait to see some color!!!


----------



## cutlass87 (Jun 10, 2006)

hey project59 i like the way the lights came out man nice work cant wait to see the 2 tone. keep on truckin an lowridin uffin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

should have kept the bowtie *****!!!!

and the rear end aint just flowing well for some reason.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good man!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass87+Sep 17 2006, 08:29 PM~6193247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the whole point to customizing is to be different too each is own thank's for the 2 cent's 

Came across this hood scoop while cleaning up and thought it would be real fitting with this truck.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

scoop fits it pretty well. Looks nice on there.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 17 2006, 09:23 PM~6193616
> *scoop fits it pretty well.  Looks nice on there.
> *


thank's cuzz


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that thing is comin along real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the scoop, lookin' good!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I WOULD RECOMMEND ALL BLACK WITH REALISTIC FLAMES!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2006, 09:56 AM~6195659
> *I WOULD RECOMMEND ALL BLACK WITH REALISTIC FLAMES!
> *


that would look real good on that one


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2006, 08:56 AM~6195659
> *I WOULD RECOMMEND ALL BLACK WITH REALISTIC FLAMES!
> *


I got something better then that comeing


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 18 2006, 03:33 PM~6198535
> *I got something better then that comeing
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 17 2006, 08:22 PM~6193601
> *Thank's G
> the whole point to customizing is to be different too each is own thank's for the 2 cent's
> 
> ...


coming along very nicely homie!!
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Fuck yeah, that's gonna be bad when it's done.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good man,coming along well....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## trakmasterz (Jul 7, 2006)

whats that stuff 
that your using


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trakmasterz_@Sep 19 2006, 04:36 PM~6205289
> *whats that stuff
> that your using
> *


read the topic ive posted it a hundred times


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I know everyone is getting excited to see some paint layed out.... but your gonna have to wait just a bit longer  

Desided to shave the front bumper.






Finished with the rollpan.



Almost finished the bed liner but ran out of emerycloth!....



Thank's for checking it out!.....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

nice progress bro this truck is gonna be badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 19 2006, 08:40 PM~6207193
> *nice progress bro this truck is gonna be badass :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I cant wait to see this on edone.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

This is the one im waiting for!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S COMING OUT CLEAN BRO...HERE IS ONE I DID A FEW YEAR'S AGO.

















IT IS MY PRO STREET CORVETTE HAULER.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice biggs,,

lookin good p59


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

NICEEEE biggs


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks awsome Bigg's


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

iv got to say this build if off the wall bad ass,Good job


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THAT'S A SICK ASS TRUCK PROJECT.LOKKS GREAT KEEP IT UP ESE,CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED,I WISH I WAS AS GOOD AS U GUYS AT THIS HOBBYBUT OH WELL I DO MY BEST.THENKS 4 THE INSPIRATION,MAKES ME KEEP ON @ IT.PROPS TO YA ESE.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Sep 20 2006, 07:49 PM~6213694
> *THAT'S A SICK ASS TRUCK PROJECT.LOKKS GREAT KEEP IT UP ESE,CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED,I WISH I WAS AS GOOD AS U GUYS AT THIS HOBBYBUT OH WELL I DO MY BEST.THENKS 4 THE INSPIRATION,MAKES ME KEEP ON  @ IT.PROPS TO YA ESE.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's homie you keep it up your self the more you build the more you learn.  

added just a bit more to the bed just to smooth it out more... this is the last of the mods (I hope)  





everything else is done and ready for primer and paint :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good i cant wait to see this in paint :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

niceeeee


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

A little more sanding to smooth things out and it's off to the paint booth! :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I can feel the suspence! :biggrin:


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

REALLY REALLY NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:cheesy: i wanna see some paint :cheesy: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good so far.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good bro, can't wait to see it in some paint. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

dont get much better uffin:


----------



## chrisgsr (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 12 2006, 06:31 PM~6158468
> *Well for all of us here we know thing's very seldem go off without any clitche's...
> It saddens me to report that for some reason my putty did not dry right and the box cap plus roll pan did not take too well.......  :dunno:
> 
> ...


had this same problem on my 78 chevy, try not flush mount the bed cover mount it up on top of the bed rails, but not all the way over to the edge of the bed, then mold it in from there.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

FINISH IT ALREADY!!!! HAHA J/K bro looks great!!!!


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice stuff! Keep the good work up! and cant wait to see it finished.I think my next build is gonna have to be the hilux kit  :biggrin:


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

nicee man


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 22 2006, 07:07 PM~6421439
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: got along way to go yet G!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Oh i know ive been waiting for the color though!!I like it whats the color called? you planning on any graphix?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

this is duplicolors orange metal specks as for anything else just sit back and wiat paitently there will be more with in the next few days :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool Cool!!!


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

thats one sexy biotch


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN!! That looks good in that color. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Oct 22 2006, 06:48 PM~6421652
> *thats one sexy biotch
> *


X2 :0


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

whats the plans for the interior? I may have missed it if you already said


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Ah yes, updates, finally!  

Lookin' good bro!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: im definatly feeling that color


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice color choice. Damn those wheels look so bad ass!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THATS FUCKIN BAD MAN


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

thst shit is sick


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T
any updates :dunno:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yeah what happend to this?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

its sitting on my night stand collecting dust havent had time to do anything lately


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Wanna sell it to me?

or trade???


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Wanna sell it to me?

or trade???


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

JESUS S10!!!!!!! :banghead: BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i do! i just like his truck


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Lets see whatca got.......... :scrutinize:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 13 2006, 11:11 PM~6758115
> *JESUS S10!!!!!!! :banghead: BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

im wait to get a new camera. i only have a shitty web cam


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 14 2006, 12:02 AM~6758073
> *Wanna sell it to me?
> 
> or trade???
> *


*NO*


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Right on thats cool.


BUILD IT!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

was this truck ever finished ? iam liking this build love those wheels on it !!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Aint this a sight... Haven't seen this topic for some time!!!! Acutally I was just looking at this truck last night saying damn I need to finish that!! Thanks for the reminder.....:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice bro!! finish it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well as it turns out I got alittle bored today and dug out my old Project Shop Dually!!! 
Was never really impressed with the out come of the box so I re-worked it alittle today>


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats sweet, I like the wheel wells you used. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks.... They are made from a Tylenol bottle cap. :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you gonna leave it like it is, or flock it?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It will be painted the same color as the truck itself!


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks cool :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats not a bad look at all, wish i had some room in my dually to do that shit, but id be coverin up all that sweet canti-levered shit i built


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 damn that truck finally arose from the dead. :0 :0 Nice work, I like the bed.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank's A little fine filling and sanding and the bed will be done!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TJAY ! Thats lookin killer ! Glad to see you working again! Its been dull with you not in here ! LOL !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 11 2007, 02:03 PM~8529360
> *TJAY  !    Thats  lookin    killer !  Glad  to see  you  working  again!    Its  been  dull  with  you  not  in here  !  LOL !
> *


Thank's David!!! I don't much like working on kits in summer there is so many more things to explore!!! ((((like them sexy bikini's running around all over))))
Can't stop till I taste them all :cheesy: But I figured I'll relax for a weekend and see what I can mess around with...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

And I think to myself when I started messing with this project again yesterday... I only wanted to play with something simple. :roflmao:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice touch with the skull...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Alot of work ....looking good.




oneyed


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good from here, lots of work but it'll look good n the end


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thats prety cool man love that skull all molded to the bed.



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

sicc.
never seen your shit before tjay. i dont venture into these parts of this site.......
good fuckin work big homie.
tell ya id never keep enough concentration on that kinda stuff, id get all pissy and start throwing shit.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 11 2007, 06:19 PM~8530057
> *And I think to myself when I started messing with this project again yesterday... I only wanted to play with something simple.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


THE SKULL IS perfect there... all u need is to little red led light in the eyes.. :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 12 2007, 02:34 AM~8533324
> *THE SKULL IS perfect there... all u need is to little red led light in the eyes..  :0
> *


When all is said and done the plumbing for the air bags will be running threw the eye's!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Aug 12 2007, 05:51 AM~8533462
> *When all is said and done the plumbing for the air bags will be running threw the eye's!!!
> *


ahh well thats even better..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

CRAZY! I'm lovin' it so far!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Another taste of things to come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good!! tight at hell layin on the ground!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Obviously not a crowd favorite but thanks for the compliments guys!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking killer. Makes me wish I hadn't thrown that kit in the fire, I had mine built with smoke stacks up the cab and now I can't find the kit around to buy it again. I want to see this done.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

This originally started out as a promo ..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: thats a nice dually TJay :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The never ending Project Dually has got some new additions!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Tjay, love all the Camaro additions, they fit nicely!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

tell me you didnt put cerwin vega subs in that ? :0 

nice work homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

coming along slow as fuck but bad ass nonetheless homie.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 4 2007, 12:37 PM~9151333
> *Hell yeah Tjay, love all the Camaro additions, they fit nicely!
> *


Ha Ha it was the mirrors that gave it away wasn't it!!!!! :cheesy: 

I did not put Cerwin Vega's in that!!!!  

Thanks for the comments guys!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

more like the tail lights....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah those too!!! :biggrin: 
Do you guys think I should shave the side line smooth or leave it????


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

man them parts fit in very very nice


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just wait till you see it in person!!! Pics do not do it justice at all...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good man..i still have the promo i got me and damn i should start buildin mine up..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Project Ram air is under construction!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you know..... if u keep adding shit you'll never finish it.....   :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 06:59 PM~9356632
> *you know..... if u keep adding shit you'll never finish it.....      :cheesy:
> *


That's cool I got plans to mold full body skeletons into the sides now to!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Sick ass truck man. i just started on my dually... i will post pics when i get some real progress


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM THAT IS GOING TO BE SICK :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

WHERE YOU GET THOSE RIMS AT?

DUALLY IS COMMING OUT SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn man thats one bad motherfucker. i gonna watch this build


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 2 2007, 08:28 PM~9357456
> *WHERE YOU GET THOSE RIMS AT?
> 
> DUALLY IS  COMMING OUT SICK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Im with him, where do you find some dully rims at?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 11 2006, 08:56 PM~5414107
> *I'm not him but he got them from this big rig.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for looking out bro!!!! And WOW thanks for all the comments!!!!
I got the rest of the hood filled in and will sand and smooth it tomorrow I'll drop a couple new pics!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

The pics dont show how insane the skull in the hood really is, i was there when this idea came underway.... WHOLY CRAP is it insane


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dually is coming out great , gone thruogh a few changes but all for the best. realy good ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Ideas...Love the Hood...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice work bro! but that bed has been to hell and back! keep up the good work.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice project i loved the skyline tails but the camaro tails look better and the skull ideas r tyght not too mention the wheels i nead some where did u get em...j/k i saw that mentioned like 15 times cause im not too lazy to read the thread lmao


----------



## lowrange955 (Dec 22, 2005)

i wanna see more of this thing...those tails are bad ass keep it up..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What kind of rims are those anyways? Bad ass Dually btw


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BTW is this a kit or promo?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

vary fuckin nice work!!!!


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

da skull n da hood looks nice bro!!!!
ammm were did u get it??????


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick ass dually homie :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn..im lovin it! it looks fucking sick!!! and i love thos rims! what kit is tht semi? 
cant wait til twin gets the 80's dually done!








the rims are pretty muchthe same!.....?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Back on the bench today!!! Finally found my full body skeletons for the sides.. Drivers side will be done once this side sets and is filled in! :burn:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

whoa thats crazy looking 

definatly something different 
:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

DUDE THATS FUCKEN SICK!!!! only toook how long to find them for the sides


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Man!!!... That looks crazy! Looking good homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 30 2008, 06:30 PM~12295462
> *Back on the bench today!!! Finally found my full body skeletons for the sides.. Drivers side will be done once this side sets and is filled in! :burn:
> 
> 
> ...




this woulda been great for the halloween build off  


crazy work bro


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Theres way to much going into this truck to worry about any halloween build off!!! 

And homie with the escatruck it's nice but go whore your own topic!!! Thanks!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is turning out dope as fuck. The skeleton looks bad ass on there.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 11 2006, 11:56 PM~5414107
> *I'm not him but he got them from this big rig.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DUDE THAT SKELETON TRUCK IS GOING TO BE SICK WHEN ITS DONE!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Tjay.... that truck is SICK!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Dude, this is the sikkest lookin'shop truck I've ever seen.What tires did you use with those rims?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The tires are from the monte street burner kit


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx man.One more question what kit did the rims come from?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 30 2008, 09:30 PM~12299158
> *Thanx man.One more question what kit did the rims come from?
> *


Do your research homie that is talked about numerous times through out this topic.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I got excited and had to set the drivers side!!! So here ya go!!! :burn:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAAMMMNNNN!! THAT LOOKS GOOD MAN!!!! GREAT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

sick n twisted man here.......... that bad ass !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Project59,I really like the route your going with this build.Ican't wait to see this one finished in the future.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 that bitch is bad!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

sweet detail! where did you find the skull? I know this is a bad ass ride already, i cant wait til its done!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The skull on the hood I got at a flea market in Calgary, Ab and the full body skeletons I picked up at a shop in Vancouver, B.C. you can browse here soon .

http://www.shopmillennium.com/


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

alright, i will check them out. That is pretty cool. It looks like you cut the body and set the skeletons in the cut-out? Will you be able to grind the back of them off?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Once I finish with my setting and make sure everything is mounted securely.... I will take a dremel and shave off the back sides so that I can fit my interior tub back in.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very cool tjay!!! i like the one on the drivers side best, looks like he is hangin on for dear life, or death!! lol!! awesome build bro!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Pick -up is sick nice job... :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your compliments!!! 

Progress is what you want?? Progress is what you got..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I will be doing the body filler most likely tomorrow or tonight when I get home from work!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

MAAAN! You are CRAZY :loco: 
:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thats sick


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh WOW!!! that BADASS!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

shit man , what the hell goes through your minde bro. your crazy, and your builds LOL
i wana see in primer already.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick ass Dullay homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 1 2008, 03:06 PM~12303676
> *Sick ass Dullay homie
> *


yes it is but whats under the hood? :nicoderm:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 1 2008, 04:06 PM~12303676
> *Sick ass Dullay homie
> *



x 10,000 :biggrin: Niiiice!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

its comin along man !! once it gets some filler in it.. DAMN


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Tjay,tha dually gets sikker everytime I look at it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone!




> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 1 2008, 02:24 PM~12303842
> *yes it is but whats under the hood? :nicoderm:
> *



Nothing yet!!! Give it time!! I'm still working the body...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

FUCKIN SWEET :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

VERY DIFFERENT ... I LIKE IT


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

That looks like its gonna be a pain in the ass to sand away!

But thats the sickest idea ive ever seen!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Tjay!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks again!!! I'm not worried at all! This putty is super easy to sand...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

First stage of rough sanding has commenced!!! 
More maybe later tonight after I get back from Metallica live from the owners box at GM place in Vancouver.. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that truck is pure nasty ! What a wild idea tjay ! anything planned for the tail gate ?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

man that truck scare me a little lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok I got excited again!!! lol.... One last update before the concert... Shaved off the backs sides of the molded skeletons and refit my interior tub.. Hope you all injoy!!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :buttkick: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 2 2008, 02:51 PM~12314304
> *that  truck  is  pure    nasty  !  What  a  wild  idea  tjay  !  anything  planned  for the  tail  gate ?
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 2 2008, 11:51 AM~12314304
> *that  truck  is  pure    nasty  !  What  a  wild  idea  tjay  !   anything  planned  for the  tail  gate ?
> *


x-2 fukker :0 are you gonna mask off the skeletons when u paint body color? or repaint them?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 2 2008, 01:51 PM~12314304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I'm not 100% sure just yet. But time will tell..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 maybe some hands ripping out of the tailgate? sickass idea tho, looks fukn awesome.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn that is CRAZY...... (In a GOOD way)


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

truck looks sick homie cant wait to see the finished project


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that dully is going to be wicked when done what color you going to paint it bro!


----------

